# Cheekbones are everything bruhhhhh



## Amnesia (Nov 11, 2019)

Just be flanged bro, if you got good zygos you MUST have a good eye area too bruh muh ogee curve


----------



## nastynas (Nov 11, 2019)

that guys cheekbones look like shit imo


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

cope tbh. that dude has the worst eye area ive seen for good zygos.

zygos mog jaw in motion and that matters more


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Nov 11, 2019)

wyt of this cheekbone?


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope tbh. that dude has the worst eye area ive seen for good zygos.
> 
> *zygos mog jaw in motion and that matters more*



That's why Pitt is a moviestar, oh wait

its literally the opposite bro, cheekbones and ogee curve are great photographed NOT in motion, but jaw and eye area are for motion


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> That's why Pitt is a moviestar, oh wait
> 
> its literally the opposite bro, cheekbones and ogee curve are great photographed NOT in motion, but jaw and eye area are for motion


statusmaxxed dont matter mate actors are a fucking shit example of using them especially if the only thing is that they are a n actor at all.

brad pitt is overated to shit,


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 11, 2019)

Notice how every single guy you posted has a visible ramus


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

cheek bones give that 3/4 view and side profile halo which is what matters for motion. wide jaw looks good in front but cant even be seen in the other angles


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 11, 2019)

how is his eye area so shit while zygos so good wtf how thats even possible


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 11, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> how is his eye area so shit while zygos so good wtf how thats even possible


looks fake tbh.

ded srs uncanny valley type shit doesnt look real


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 11, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> That's why Pitt is a moviestar, oh wait
> 
> its literally the opposite bro, cheekbones and ogee curve are great photographed NOT in motion, but jaw and eye area are for motion


The mf in your avi mogs Pitt, prominent cheekbones are one masculine feature that Pitt don't have. Id kill for his facial bones, legit he's got the most robust facial structure ive seen.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 11, 2019)

more and more convinced it's all eye area, the only thing all good looking guys posted here have in common is good eye area


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 11, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> more and more convinced it's all eye area, the only thing all good looking guys posted here have in common is good eye area


Its not 'all' any particular feature, its about having a robust masc facial structure, like Amnesia's avi. Or matt lemond, or brad pitt.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 11, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Its not 'all' any particular feature, its about having a robust masc facial structure, like Amnesia's avi. Or matt lemond, or brad pitt.


Why do you consider Pitt robust and masc? His chin is small, his profile terrible


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 11, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Why do you consider Pitt robust and masc? His chin is small, his profile terrible


Strong jaw and good eye area though, but if im being honest the ideal bone structure is that of the guy on the left:




Fuarrkk look at him mate.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 11, 2019)

Tbh there is no other actor who looks remotely like Brad Pitt, or who at least gets the same acclaim for being good looking, and having a massive jaw but no zygos.

Most people typically in Hollywood who are regarded as good looking have a decent ogee curve.


----------



## karbo (Nov 11, 2019)

>cheekbones are everything
>posts Pitt for proof

ngl ngl ngl ngl tbh ngl tbh tbh tbh ngl tbh


----------



## 000 (Sep 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just be flanged bro, if you got good zygos you MUST have a good eye area too bruh muh ogee curve


I need flanged cheekbones!!


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 17, 2020)

karbo said:


> >cheekbones are everything
> >posts Pitt for proof
> 
> ngl ngl ngl ngl tbh ngl tbh tbh tbh ngl tbh


do u not understand my whole post was sarcastic (or ironic)

my point was just cause u have strong zygos doesnt mean u have good eye area


----------



## Betisfan (Sep 17, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> cheek bones give that 3/4 view and side profile halo which is what matters for motion. wide jaw looks good in front but cant even be seen in the other angles


Oooh this explains why my side profile and 3/4 are wayyyy better than my selfies


----------

